# Ibga - closed! Now what?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I just saw someone post on facebook that IBGA has closed! 
Our goats are registered with IBGA! NOW WHAT?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Please tell me this is not true!?!?!?! I just finally sent in Angels papers last week. I had forgotten to send it in when I did all the ADGA kids last year and finally sent it in. I don't see how they could.


----------



## olbossy (May 20, 2012)

I just visited the IBGA web-site. There is a letter there explaining the closing. It also addresses that ABGA is trying to come up with a way to register the IBGA goats. At least that is the way I read it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

DDFN said:


> Please tell me this is not true!?!?!?! I just finally sent in Angels papers last week. I had forgotten to send it in when I did all the ADGA kids last year and finally sent it in. I don't see how they could.


I just read it on their website, it's true 

I'll sit and read through it more thorough, but when I skimmed their homepage, it said they are giving their books to ABGA.
From what I have heard, ABGA is currently trying to plan how they can get everyone transferred over or something like that. I hope that is true. We have 2 fullbloods, a 50%er - her 75% daughters, my son just had a 75% doe born tonight.
Our buck was IBGA/ABGA and I have his ABGA paper so I can transfer him into our name <we transferred him with IBGA never did with ABGA>. So any possible 50% kids would be fine, but I don't want them to not accept our fullbloods and the 50% then make their babies 50%ers <if that makes sense>, which is how they have it right now.

I'm sure with 700 IBGA members ABGA will accommodate our needs...but how soon?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I just read what was on their site too! Here is my issue though. I had already mailed in my papers to register my doe with payment and it just got there literally today. I just emailed them trying to figure out what to do since I mailed them my signed application from the breeder and now that is going to make it probably hard to register with the new group. Any idea how that would work with her being in limbo?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

wow, I had not heard that.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I didn't know they were closing. My goats are registered through ABGA but before they stopped accepting IBGA I transferred a doe over. All I had to send in was the IBGA registration and ABGA sent it back to me with ABGA registration also. The reg. number stayed the same except it had an I in front of the number and the percentage stayed the same. Hopefully it will be that easy again.Maybe with IBGA closing they will have their records and people won't have to transfer.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I finally just got a chance to read their homepage. Whew.
My questions for them would be:

Cost of transfering IBGA fullbloods & percentages to ABGA
What would the percentages be? Would they honor IBGA 50%ers and their offspring <75%, etc. etc>.

Our buck that we sold 3 weeks ago was IBGA/ABGA registered. We transferred the IBGA paper into my sons name. I planned on sending in the ABGA and getting it transferred after the holidays and forgot - toyed with the idea of double registering our percentage does.

So now I am not sure what to do. Go ahead and send in his ABGA paper and get a membership for my son as well, so he's transferred.
Or wait and do everything at once?
Geez...my tired mind can't wrap around this LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

DDFN said:


> I just read what was on their site too! Here is my issue though. I had already mailed in my papers to register my doe with payment and it just got there literally today. I just emailed them trying to figure out what to do since I mailed them my signed application from the breeder and now that is going to make it probably hard to register with the new group. Any idea how that would work with her being in limbo?


 I would call them direct right away, emailing them, they might not get back. You will get faster response.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I kinda seen it coming, with the feud, of not wanting to register any ABGA goats, that was dumb on their part. Not sure, if it is the reason but it makes sense.
This is going to be a mess for a while.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know enough about the registeries so I didn't really know about all the feuding, etc.

I did talk to someone at ABGA, he said they just found out this morning and are in the process of trying to come up with a plan. He wasn't sure when it will happen but said they will definitely put it on their website and facebook when they know what they plan to do.

He told me to go ahead and get my son a membership so that's already taken care of, and to transfer the buck into his name. Then when IBGA decision is made, we can go from there.

I really hope they get it figured out soon, so we can register my son's doeling. I guess if I at least don't have her registration paper back maybe 4-H will accept a copy of a registration application. I know June 1st <I think that's the cut off date> is a long way away, but with as big of a mess as it's going to be, I can see it taking a very long time to get this sorted out.

Am I understanding it right that there is some kind of legal issue with IBGA goats being able to be transferred to ABGA ? I don't know what the legal issue is though.

We don't do sanctioned shows, so not a big deal for us, but I feel bad for the IBGA breeders who do show, and I wonder how badly this will affect them being able to sell their goats/offspring. I know right now I won't even consider an IBGA purchase unless I know it can be registered with ABGA


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> I would call them direct right away, emailing them, they might not get back. You will get faster response.


Thanks. I actually did try calling them today during their normal office hours but only got a machine so I am not sure if they are still taking calls, but I did email them at the email address that was listed on their site regarding who would still be able to answer questions on this matter.

Really not sure what to do though. Since I am not a boer breeder I did not know anything that was going on but I do know when I was mailing the papers in I checked the website before mailing and there was nothing about it closing posted at that time.

Thanks.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't really remember what caused the disagreement but I remember a couple years ago they gave everyone a couple months to hurry and get them dual registered. I wouldn't worry too much. ABGA won't want to make a bunch on potential members mad by not accepting their animals. The only problem might come when they go over the differences in breed standards.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

On a side note I just spoke to the ABGA and they said to check their website and the IBGA website later tonight and tomorrow as they are trying to set up plans today on how to handle transfers and the registration of new animals that already have parents registered with IBGA even if they (the kids) are not yet registered through IBGA at this time.

Wow that was a mouthful!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

DDFN said:


> On a side note I just spoke to the ABGA and they said to check their website and the IBGA website later tonight and tomorrow as they are trying to set up plans today on how to handle transfers and the registration of new animals that already have parents registered with IBGA even if they (the kids) are not yet registered through IBGA at this time.
> 
> Wow that was a mouthful!


Thanks for that update! When I talked to someone there earlier today I was told there should hopefully be an update soon and it would be on their website and facebook. The sooner the better, so I know what we have to do, I just pray it's not too costly. I plan on trying to get a goat stand and new clippers for the kids to trim 4-H goats, I really don't want to cut into that $$ if I can help it. I'd love to save my back by getting a stand LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow! That's shocking! That's too bad. When I got Boers I was planning on duel registering with ABGA and IBGA until they started feuding. Now I guess I will dual register with ABAG and USBGA. This big mess!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

On their website it says there is no way to contact them. The office is officially closed. 

If really sorry Candice and other IBGA registery user out there. I would look into USBGA. They are way cheaper. See if you could dual register your IBGA goats with them. Then, when the kids are born you could register them with USBGA only.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks for that update! When I talked to someone there earlier today I was told there should hopefully be an update soon and it would be on their website and facebook. The sooner the better, so I know what we have to do, I just pray it's not too costly. I plan on trying to get a goat stand and new clippers for the kids to trim 4-H goats, I really don't want to cut into that $$ if I can help it. I'd love to save my back by getting a stand LOL


I can understand about costs! That is why I didn't know if I needed to go ahead and cancel my check to IBGA since they are probably never going to check their mail again. Well if you hear the final info before the rest of us let us know. I really don't want to end up paying twice for registering her, especially since I was and am not a member of either groups so the rates are higher then what we pay for ADGA.

Hope you can still get your stand. If not and you want to home make one let me know as the hubby made me a big one that probably would be a great size for boers. It only takes: 5- 2x4's, 1/3 of a sheet of plywood and two long bolts to secure the bottom of the head gate boards.

caprine crazy: How does it work with USBGA? Do you have to be a member to register and do they register goats from other registries without it being a lot of hoops to jump through? Would the ABGA or USBGA be used more by most boer goat individuals?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

DDFN said:


> I can understand about costs! That is why I didn't know if I needed to go ahead and cancel my check to IBGA since they are probably never going to check their mail again. Well if you hear the final info before the rest of us let us know. I really don't want to end up paying twice for registering her, especially since I was and am not a member of either groups so the rates are higher then what we pay for ADGA.
> 
> Hope you can still get your stand. If not and you want to home make one let me know as the hubby made me a big one that probably would be a great size for boers. It only takes: 5- 2x4's, 1/3 of a sheet of plywood and two long bolts to secure the bottom of the head gate boards.
> 
> caprine crazy: How does it work with USBGA? Do you have to be a member to register and do they register goats from other registries without it being a lot of hoops to jump through? Would the ABGA or USBGA be used more by most boer goat individuals?


Thanks, if it falls through I'll definitely be asking you about the stand plans! Last year I trimmed the goats with them standing on the ground, back killer! The kids had to hold them.
I want to be able to secure them on a stand, so the kids and I can figure out the trimming stuff together LOL I'm lousy at doing boer does, but at least get the kids to help trim, maybe we can learn something together, haha 
On top of that I complained a while off topic about my lemon SUV we put a new radiator in it in Oct <had a crack>, then fuel pump in Nov. and now it needs a heater core and there is a leak possibly intake on engine! GEESH!
We said we were going to trade it in, then considered just fixing it and keeping it. Now I just don't know 
When it rains, it pours...

Does it ever stop raining? haha...

I have heard USBGA is really easy to work with, but I don't know anyone in my area that uses them. IBGA and ABGA only. I don't even know of any USBGA shows in this area either. I'll have to go check them out.
It's not like we do the sanctioned shows... we don't have big, show quality goats. I wouldn't even mess with registered goats if it weren't for 4-H requiring them for breeding stock.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I will have to check out USBGA then, but since all my boer babies are going to be 50% being produced here I am not sure if I really am going to need to double register her with both.

Sorry about the SUV issues. What type SUV is it? I can always ask the hubby for input on auto stuff (he is pretty handy with autos) If you want to message me about it you can. When it rains, it pours but at least then we aren't in a drought!  Hope it improves!

Here is a thread just started so you can see what the stand looks like 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f193/milk-stand-candice-138330/#post1294774


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

USBGA is cheaper but I found that most people want to buy goats that are registered through ABGA. I was thinking that ABGA doesn't let goats from other registries participate in their shows. So while ABGA is more expensive you are better off with them if you are showing or selling breeding animals. You just have to see which registry is more popular in your area. Around here it's ABGA.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

DDFN said:


> I will have to check out USBGA then, but since all my boer babies are going to be 50% being produced here I am not sure if I really am going to need to double register her with both.
> 
> Sorry about the SUV issues. What type SUV is it? I can always ask the hubby for input on auto stuff (he is pretty handy with autos) If you want to message me about it you can. When it rains, it pours but at least then we aren't in a drought!  Hope it improves!
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll go check it out now!

Chelsboers - I agree, and I just dont' see USBGA here  We don't show, and most people who buy from us don't really care about papers, they just want goats they can use for breeding meat goats.
But still, if we ever wanted to get anywhere with our lil herd, we'd need to go with whomever dominates in this area.

I just hope it's sooner rather than later. I need to email the 4-H leader to make sure the 4-H project registration date is correct, I'm pretty sure last year it was June 1st.


----------



## Jigglypuff598 (Jan 9, 2013)

ABGA is the most popular goat registry and sponsors the most shows. Out of all the breeders I know, I don't know any of them that are USBGA, they are all ABGA and only a couple were IBGA.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hopefully something is announced soon so we know what our options are.
I'm glad USBGA was brought up, just in case 
Especially with the 4-H project registration deadline. Again I know that is still a ways away, but it'll be here before we know it, and unless they have a major plan put in place, I can see it taking a LONG time to get things straightened out.

If that's the case, we may end up going with USBGA, then when things calm down at ABGA, we'd transfer everyone.....that's just a side thought and definitely depends on what the 4-H leader tells me.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

When I lived in AZ, USBGA was the registry out there. It might be different now, but they never had any ABGA shows, the state fair was sanctioned by IBGA once and no one liked that (except me of course since mine were dual registered USBGA and IBGA). 

It really is kind of silly for one breed to have 3 different registries and for those registries to not want to work together. It makes it hard for the beginner who unknowingly buys a goat that is registered with the USBGA, but people in that area only want ABGA goats. Now they are stuck with a goat that can't be registered ABGA, can't be shown at the open shows in the area and is harder to sell because no one wants a goat that is not registered ABGA.

Hopefully they get it worked out and the ABGA doesn't see this as a way to make some more money.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It really is a shame that they didn't let their members know ahead of time. 

Hopefully they will just mail back any recent registration forms and checks. 

Seems like they could have handled the closing a little better.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> I just read it on their website, it's true
> 
> I'll sit and read through it more thorough, but when I skimmed their homepage, it said they are giving their books to ABGA.
> From what I have heard, ABGA is currently trying to plan how they can get everyone transferred over or something like that. I hope that is true. We have 2 fullbloods, a 50%er - her 75% daughters, my son just had a 75% doe born tonight.
> ...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope we hear something before the weekend, that would be nice.
I emailed my kids 4-H leader and she said that my kids have to have registration papers on any animal they plan to use for a project, if we don't have a registration paper, then a letter from the registry saying the application is pending. Everything is due in on June 1st. BUT, if we do health papers at the market animal tagging site, then we'd need the registration papers/tattoo information that day for identification. 

I am sure she's not going to know the answer, and not sure who would...but my next worry is, if we didn't transfer a few of the goats over from IBGA before June 1st, would the fairs even accept their papers?

So frustrating and nerve wrecking  Again, we don't have big fancy, show quality goats, but still, I want my kids to be able to show the girls, since they can show does under 24mo.
I am thinking we may end up going to USBGA if it will be a really long process with ABGA. so I will hold off getting my son a membership/getting the buck transferred with them just in case.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

This was posted on a group I am in:

HOT OFF THE PRESS !!!!
UNITED STATES BOER GOAT ASSOCIATION



USBGA accepts Boer Goat registrations from all associations.



USBGA does not discriminate against any association



USBGA accepts registration transfers from all associations



All registered goats are welcome at USBGA Shows



USBGA Judges are willing to work with IBGA judges

to certify them with a USBGA judges scorecard.



JOIN USBGA on line. Use your current tattoo and herd name on application. We accept all herd tattoos !



USBGA will transfer IBGA certificates to USBGA for $3.00

each until March 31, 2013


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Jigglypuff598 said:


> ABGA is the most popular goat registry and sponsors the most shows. Out of all the breeders I know, I don't know any of them that are USBGA, they are all ABGA and only a couple were IBGA.


Actually here in our area there are several USBGA breeders, some dual and some ABGA. I think it's ridiculous that ABGA started closing herd books. I have a USBGA FB buck that I can't register ABGA, even though all 4 grandparents are FB ABGA and both parents FB USBGA. It's a political game and only hurts the breeders


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Actually here in our area there are several USBGA breeders, some dual and some ABGA. I think it's ridiculous that ABGA started closing herd books. I have a USBGA FB buck that I can't register ABGA, even though all 4 grandparents are FB ABGA and both parents FB USBGA. It's a political game and only hurts the breeders


That's very frustrating  I know ABGA is the way to go, but for as closed and picky as they are about other fullbloods, it makes me nervous.

I think my only concern at all about USBGA is if my kids ever wanted to try a sanctioned show...I've never heard of any around here, only IBGA and ABGA.

I wonder if a lot of breeders will switch to USBGA and they will become more popular?

I'm going to ask a couple of breeders in the area what they think.

For the time being we only plan for our kids to show in county fairs, possibly State Fair, and if we were stretching it, maybe one day NAILE since it's held in Louisville <pretty much our back yard>.
But the goal this year is to hopefully go to State Fair, as I've heard awesome things about it.

USBGA seems so.....stress free and easy to work with.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I think if people will still dual reg with USBGA that would be a plus. There's got to be people that will host a USBGA show, since I believe even ABGA goats can be shown at a USBGA show. ABGA is like microsoft trying to make it the only game in town. Only the breeders can help keep that from happening.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> That's very frustrating  I know ABGA is the way to go, but for as closed and picky as they are about other fullbloods, it makes me nervous.
> 
> I think my only concern at all about USBGA is if my kids ever wanted to try a sanctioned show...I've never heard of any around here, only IBGA and ABGA.
> 
> ...


Does USBGA have a non-member option for registration fees or do you have to have a membership?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I think people will start registering more with USBGA since IBGA is not there any more. That's a good idea Candice. I would ask other breeders in your area if they register with them and if there are ever shows in your area.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

DDFN said:


> Does USBGA have a non-member option for registration fees or do you have to have a membership?


You can register animals with out membership, it just doubles the price. Which still isn't bad. FB reg is 16 and percent is $8 w/ membership. Membership is only only $45 and includes the USBGA magazine.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> I think people will start registering more with USBGA since IBGA is not there any more. That's a good idea Candice. I would ask other breeders in your area if they register with them and if there are ever shows in your area.


USBGA will never give you problems dual registering. ABGA is however, going to work with IBGA- just not sure in what fashion yet.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have always gotten junior memberships for our two oldest kids since the goats we register are their 4-H projects.
In our state <KY>, all 4-H breeding doe projects HAVE to be registered, and have to be registered in the name of the youth who will be showing it, can't have a farm name or anyone elses name on there as a co owner.

Junior membership when I looked at USBGA was $15 a year, not sure if that includes the magazine or not?

Now my question for USBGA will be... We sold our buck. We DID transfer his IBGA paper into our son's name, and I do have a scanned copy of it. But we didn't transfer his ABGA paper, so it's still in previous owners name, but it is signed over to us. So if we were to go with USBGA I need to find out how to register his 2013 offspring, if they'd use the IBGA copy, or if I can just send in the ABGA <but I would want that ABGA paper back so I can have the option to register ABGA>.
Right now we just have the one 75% doeling, we kept 2 of his 2012 kids but they are registered.

I'm leaning more and more towards USBGA. At least for now, and maybe later dual register, but I"ll not make a decision probably until around the end of the month, give ABGA a chance to announce whatever it is they are planning to do.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

clearwtrbeach said:


> You can register animals with out membership, it just doubles the price. Which still isn't bad. FB reg is 16 and percent is $8 w/ membership. Membership is only only $45 and includes the USBGA magazine.


Thank you! That is just the info I was looking for! I think I will probably go ahead and do the USBGA and then if need be double register with ABGA if it is allowed.

Oh and I talked to the breeder that I got my girl from and she is going to have to re-register her whole herd. She wasn't sure who she was going to transfer them too but I have a feeling it will be USBGA now.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well it looks like USBGA will be out for us  I heard back from the 4-H leader today and she talked to another agent who told her they went by IBGA/ABGA rules, and now would most definitely just be ABGA, which means only ABGA papers. 

Am I nervous? yes. I really REALLY wish IBGA would have worked on this sooner, they must have known this was going to happen


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

It can take a long time to get your papers back from ABGA. I don't know when your fair is but you'll want to send them in at least six weeks before. I waited two months for mine one time. Luckily I wasn't in a hurry.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I am in the same boat - I have a fullblood and two percentage does that my daughter shows that were all IBGA. Luckily, I believe that both bucks used were dual registered, but what a pain.

I also have a friend who always waits until the last minute to register does for fair, and she just pays the extra rush fee, so that's an option if anyone is running tight on time.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks. We could register our young percentages ABGA, BUT they'd only recognize them as 50%, because their dam is IBGA 50%. I want them to be registered what they really are --- 75%.

Monday I am going to call and talk to the lady in the state ag dept. the 4-H leader said she'll be able to give me more information to my questions reguarding how the fairs/state fair may handle things with IBGA papered goats depending on what ABGA does.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

What?!?! That is outrageous! I would be so P.Oed if I were you! It shouldn't matter what registry they are registered with. It shouldn't even matter if they are registered at all. Out here, they don't have to be registered. But, it's 10X easier if they are. When you talk to the state ag. dept. ask them if you can register with USBGA and if you can't ask why not. ABGA is SO expensive. For an adult membership it's $60, which includes the magizine and some special online feature. I think that's a little much considering you still have to pay for registrations and transfers and whatnot. But, that's just me.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well all I can say is that USBGA will now have a new member!!! I was very impressed with how well they responded to my email. They won me over and I have already filled out my paper work for them. Now just trying to figure out how to submit it since they said in the email that they will except things in emails and prefer it over snail mail. . . Hummm Maybe I should do my membership application online and then email them all my registration stuff?

Oh and I talked to the breeder again and we may be getting more boers this year. . . long story that does not fit into this thread. 

I would recommend USBGA to anyone wanting to change.

Thank you USBGA for being wonderful!!!


----------



## Jigglypuff598 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have dealt with ABGA for 3 years now and always fax my paperwork and have always received the registration within a couple of weeks, sometimes only a week.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have had good results, with ABGA,friendly service when I call in. 
They have my registrations back to me quickly. If you want to pay more they are done even quicker. 

If you are into showing, I recommend ABGA, because they are more spread out for that. 

Be aware that they will be overwhelmed for a while, however, they at least are allowing IBGA goats to be registered with them. I just hope they can recoup, before I have to register my new babies, that I am keeping out of the next kid crop.  

To each his or her own, with what association to go with. It all depends on their lifestyle and showing needs.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Did anyone else get this email from ABGA that still doesn't answer anything after a week of waiting? If they get their act together I may double register with them but USBGA was so nice and fast to respond to my questions in such a detailed format, even on a very personal level that they won me over.

This is what I got and it feels like just a mass email:
"Hello,

Thank you for your inquiry of the recent changes. At this time, ABGA does not have any specific answers to your questions. The ABGA Board of Directors are currently working on a plan of action to make it an "as easy as possible" transition for all members affected. Please visit our website at www.abga.org or like us on our Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/#!/AmericanBoerGoatAssociation?fref=ts for further information and updates. Thank you for your patience in this matter.

Belinda Constancio
ABGA Registration Support Staff

(Office) 325-486-2242
(Fax) 325-486-2637"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

ABGA is still trying to hash out, as to what to do. It is a big thing thrown at them and a lot of detail work and thought, needs to be gone over for different cases. 

As I mentioned, things will be really jammed for a while.


----------



## Mimigwen (Jan 5, 2012)

I really hope they get a plan soon. I have a lovely doe who was IBGA registered, and I can verify online that everone in her pedigree was (or should have been) 100% ABGA registered. There are 2 does that were IGBA and not dual, everyone else was dual registered. I would LOVE to finaly be able to get ABGA papers for her. 

When I bought her they had closed the registry and wouldn't allow me to transfer her registration, so I'm excited now to have the chance. It would move her daughter from a 50% to a 100%.

Mary


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is great Mary


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

I called the ABGA and they said they didn't know if they would be able to accept my IBGA registrations or not. Here is the letter I emailed to Mr. Wood of the IBGA and CC'd all of the ABGA officers :

Mr. Wood -

I received the letter regarding the disbandment of the IBGA. I'm sorry to hear this, as I have always had terrific customer service with them.

It sent me into a bit of a panic though. I used my buck, JCRF Rozi #I-09-216-112 to breed ALL of my does this year and he is soley registered with the IBGA. With them now defunct, his offspring are not eligible for registration. I called the ABGA association to start the transfer to them, but they informed me that they don't know if they will be able to. According to your letter:
_"Those members wishing to become members of the ABGA every effort	will be made to transfer their goats to the ABGA. Currently, a	Registration / Transfer process plan is being drafted within the	ABGA."_

I am a current member of the ABGA and have does registered with them. I sincerely hope I can transfer my buck over to them. As you know, registered stock is worth more than grade.

If you know of any progress of the merge, please advise me.

Respectfully,
Tracy Foy
IBGA#20600
ABGA#


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I really hope you can get your goats registered with ABGA. I think they will lose a LOT of members if they keep telling people no, or they don't know if it will happen. I know the only reason right now I am stalling about joining USBGA is because our 4-H leader said another ag agent told her our state would now only accept ABGA papers. If USBGA will be accepted then we're right on that bandwagon!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Agree!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I talked with a breeder friend today who has friends that are big into the business/been in it for many, many years.
They said that ABGA will get it figured out. 

But a problem that my friend brought up that had dawned on me then escaped my mind...

The IBGA database is really far behind. I noticed this, because I can NEVER find our buck, or does on there! The only ones I can find are 2 does that we had registered in early 2011, can't find the other 2 that were registered that year.
Our buck was born in April 2011, and can't find him at all. Our 2011 twin does that we registered have never shown up on there either.

My friend thinks this will be a HUGE problem for ABGA to face, since there must be thousands of IBGA goats not in the database.

So I wonder how they'd go about handling that. 

I'm going to call the State Ag dept. lady that I was given contact info to find out if IBGA papers on the yearlings would be accepted at the state & county fairs. I want to find out why they wouldn't accept USBGA papers.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe they will have to accept them now. Usbga emailed me back and are thrilled to take on the ibga registrations. I may go ahead and transfer to usbga for now, then dual register later with the abga. Good or bad idea?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

tracyqh said:


> Maybe they will have to accept them now. Usbga emailed me back and are thrilled to take on the ibga registrations. I may go ahead and transfer to usbga for now, then dual register later with the abga. Good or bad idea?


That is what I've considered doing, but make sure you get your IBGA papers back so you can use them for ABGA later.

I'm so confused on what would be my best options, with the time issue <I'd need papers back in the next 3 months!>, oh.....the drama lol I get so tired thinking about it. I should start my own registry called 'Registry for 4-H kids who want to show doe percentages & fullbloods' lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I thought I'd update that when I called ABGA to ask a couple of questions the other day, they said they'd be having another meeting in early Feb to determine how they will handle things with IBGA.

Someone posted on facebook ABGA that they are having a meeting on Thurs to vote on how to handle everything. 
I am guessing by Thurs they mean tomorrow. 
Once they decide they are supposed to be posting the info on their website, facebook site, and many of the goat groups, etc.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the update Hoosier. I still can't believe your state 4h kids can't show USBGA that makes absolutely no sense to me. Have you gotten information as to why or what their standing on this is? Of all shows, 4h should not be registry political, that's not what the kids are there for!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Thanks for the update Hoosier. I still can't believe your state 4h kids can't show USBGA that makes absolutely no sense to me. Have you gotten information as to why or what their standing on this is? Of all shows, 4h should not be registry political, that's not what the kids are there for!


Your Welcome!
I called the State Ag. office late last week, and they told me who to contact, so I sent an email and I have yet to hear back from him. I was thinking if I don't hear back from him by Friday I'd email again.
I don't understand why they can't show USBGA either. I know a lot of the fairs have open shows, that adults can show in, but a fullblood is a fullblood, and a percentage doe is a percentage doe no matter what registry you are using. If they want to use ABGA breed standards, that is fine. I think the breed standards were pretty much the same with all the registries anyway? Maybe different teat charts or something? Anyway, at the past shows they always had it listed on the show bill that they'd be using IBGA rules.

We've decided we'll just most likely stay with ABGA. But USBGA just sounds like they are so much easier to deal with. But around here, they just are not popular, I wish more people were using USBGA to give the value of those goats more swing here!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Wasn't there a problem with USBGA registering animals from photos alone and that is what caused the fall out between ABGA and USBGA and some reason shows aren't accepting them.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm not sure on that. However with a photos and not inspected they can only be registered NOA and At that I don't know that the kids would be more than 50%. I think it's more a political monopoly.


----------

